# Overdue and fed up



## Kbex

New to this posting but just felt need someone to talk to. In so much pain, exhaustion and feeling really low. Had tightenings go iver two weeks. False alarm today. Struggling with toddler and just feeling really let down by my body and can't cope. Know there's an end in sight but at times not sure I will get there. Not like me at all as have dealt and deal with so much hard stuff in life but just can't shake this feeling. Anyone else felt like this? Are my hormones making it worse? Know how lucky I am to be having m second child so shouldnt complain.


----------



## jocie

resting is the best thing you can do until labor, because you will need your energy then. 
i know what its like to have a little one to keep up with and be so tired waiting for the new baby. 
i tried to do things to keep them busy and having fun while we waited. take care of you too! :) GL!


----------



## goddess25

I know how your feeling. Its tough just waiting when your still busy with a toddler when your exhausted and ready for baby to be out.

Hope it happens soon for you. Its normal to feel a bit fed up.


----------



## fides

Kbex said:


> New to this posting but just felt need someone to talk to. In so much pain, exhaustion and feeling really low. Had tightenings go iver two weeks. False alarm today. Struggling with toddler and just feeling really let down by my body and can't cope. Know there's an end in sight but at times not sure I will get there. Not like me at all as have dealt and deal with so much hard stuff in life but just can't shake this feeling. Anyone else felt like this? Are my hormones making it worse? Know how lucky I am to be having m second child so shouldnt complain.

:hugs:


----------

